# GSD rescue/fostering



## nicky08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there, I am looking for GSD rescues and or fostering in or around Saskatchewan, Canada. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Nicky,

I don't *think* there is a specific GSD rescue in Sask. but I could very well be mistaken (it's been known to happen before







).

I would check into the local shelters/animal control facilities in your area and look into what types of programs etc they may have for fostering. Like everywhere else, I've no doubt that there are many GSDs in need in the shelter system there as well







Such places may also know of any potential provincial GSD specific rescue societies too.

Regards


----------



## nicky08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Nicole

I will look into it.


----------

